# trauriger hunsrück



## powderJO (5. Oktober 2010)

hola,

war am we wieder mal im hunsrück in meiner alten heimat und musste feststellen, dass es rund um simmern mtb-mäßig so düster aussieht, wie sonst wohl in keiner region deutschlands. 

das beginnt bei der tourensuche im inet und hört bei der streckenplanung per karte noch lange nicht auf. 
im netz gibt es eigentlich nix, die karten sind mit den tatsächlcih vorhandenen wegen nicht oder nur sehr rudimentär kompatibel. teilweise sind die wege nicht existent, teilweise sind sie aufgegeben und verwachsen, alles was fahrbar oder als radroute ausgewiesen ist, entpuppt sich als schotterautobahn, ist sogar asphaltiert oder von holzrückern zerstört.

ergo: es war uns nicht möglich eine sinnvolle, spaßige mtb-runde mit ausgangs- und zielort simmern zu finden oder zu basteln. das fahren auf gut glück macht keinen sinn, weil wege und karten nicht übereinstimmen und die wege, die es tatsächlich gibt zu 90%mtb-ungeeignet sind. 

ausnahme: der wanderweg, der sich über den rücken des soonwaldes zieht (soonwaldsteig?) - ein schöner trail, perfekt ausgeschildert aber leider keine rundtour.


deshalb die frage: gibt es mtb'ler aus simmern/umgebung die schöne touren teilen möchten. am besten per gps?


----------



## powderJO (6. Oktober 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> deshalb die frage: gibt es mtb'ler aus simmern/umgebung die schöne touren teilen möchten. am besten per gps?



keiner? wie es aussieht liege ich mit meiner vermutung also richtig: simmern ist in punkto mtb sowas wie dunkeldeutschland...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (6. Oktober 2010)

Was Du so schreibst hört sich fast nach Geheimtipp an.


----------



## powderJO (6. Oktober 2010)

sicher nicht. denn wie gesagt: alle wege, die halbwegs gut und spaßig aussahen, waren nach kurzer zeit gekappt, mit unterholz verstellt (und das nicht erst gestern), total zugewuchtert oder sonstwie unfahrbar.

die wege, die man fahren konnte, waren breite rückeautobahnen. die autobahnen, die auf der karte oder auf den schildern im wald als "radrouten" gekennzeichnet sind, sind zumeist asphaltiert.

dazu scheint jeder förster / jede gemeinde schilder nach belieben aufzustellen - kaum eins der schilder im wald war zu irgendeiner der mir zur verfügung stehenden karten kompatibel. ausnahme wie gesagt die beschilderung des soonwaldsteigs und die des schinderhannes?-radweges. der besteht aber aus asphalt. 

ergo: nix mit geheimtipp. sondern düster. 



edit: rund um bingen, bad kreuznach, rheinböllen sieht es schon wieder besser aus, in richtung kirn und auch in richtung kastellaun zur mosel hin scheint auch mehr zu gehen. rund um simmern ist wohl ein dunkles loch...


----------



## Athabaske (6. Oktober 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> ...rund um simmern ist wohl ein dunkles loch...


...und ich dachte immer der LHC stünde in Genf.


----------



## powderJO (11. Oktober 2010)

tja - nach so langer zeit immer noch kein mtb-tipp für simmern? selbst hier nicht? simmern scheint noch trauriger zu sein als mtb-spot als gedacht...


----------



## kawafahrer (19. Februar 2011)

In naher Zukunft hoffe ich dir vielleicht den ein oder anderen Tip geben zu können. Wenn es unbedingt Simmern sein muss sonder es auch Rheinböllen tut 

Hast du es schonmal in der Erbachklamm versucht? Die ist bei Wanderern sehr beliebt.

Gruß

Kawafahrer


----------



## bernd e (25. Februar 2011)

kawafahrer schrieb:


> In naher Zukunft hoffe ich dir vielleicht den ein oder anderen Tip geben zu können. Wenn es unbedingt Simmern sein muss sonder es auch Rheinböllen tut
> 
> Hast du es schonmal in der Erbachklamm versucht? Die ist bei Wanderern sehr beliebt.
> 
> ...



Ich kenne die Erbachklamm nicht, aber bei Klamm denke ich an schmale Pfädchen (auch Trail genannt). Problem bei von Wanderer beliebten Pfaden: DER Konflikt der Interessen. Wanderer teilen nicht gerne "ihre" Wanderwege mit Leuten auf zwei Räder.

Generell hört sich das alles hier leider wirklich nach Dunkeld an.


----------

